# cash, card, credit, money, euro's, currency best for tour??



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi all

I've had a search, although a bit inconclusive.

What is the opinion about the best way of paying for things like fuel/food etc when abroad? France/Spain/Portugal possible Morocco.

I was thinking of talking a bit of cash? for say 6 week in Sterling, and use cards as the cash runs out. Apart from the thought of having money around the truck, what is everybody's thoughts??


We've applied for the Nationwide account, but not sure if it will arrive in time, as we are going next Friday, and there was problems with forms (got lost).

Our Credit card company introduced a 20.02% fee for cash withdrawals (this came in sometime last year...) so we won't be using this.

Would be get a better rate changing say £600 into euro's here or in France/Spain??



wilse


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hope your nationwide card arrives in time. I have found they have a better exchange rate than say lloydstsb and of course you aren't paying to take out your own cash.

I usually take some cash (Euros) before I leave UK but tend mostly to use the nationwide card.

Some places you may want to pay cash rather than use a card so I get cash at ATM locally.

All other bank cards / credit cards charge for getting cash out abroad and I know LLoydstsb charges £2 (I think now) per transaction when buy from shops, used to be £1.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

When you change money from one currency to another or when you withdraw money on your card you are charged for the transaction. It makes sense therefore to withdraw or change a larger amount of money in one go rather than smaller amounts as and when you need them.

You can pay for most things - fuel, shopping, eating out and even road tolls via a credit card and this is safer - if you keep the card in your view ALL the time. 

On the whole I doubt that many places in Europe itself will be interested in your sterling- can't speak for Morocco.

If you do withdraw large sums of cash then divide it up among all of you and carry smaller amounts each and leave some well hidden in the van - there are plenty of hidey-holes in most vans !

If you look around in UK you will find who gives you the best euro exchange rate. Some places will buy back what you have left over. Keep the receipts for the exchange. We tend to avoid the exchange booths in cities and at ferry terminals but look at their exchange rate and the commission they charge anyway.

On the ferry you can use both currencies but will usually be given change in the country you are travelling to.

G


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Nationwide Debit Card - excellent. No charges for spending abroad etc etc which you probably know as you have applied.

Credit Card - Post Office but obviously not enough time to apply and receive now. No loading or charge for spending on this one.

I've always taken cash but some people prefer the security of travellers cheques etc. I have always thought that I am probably less likely to lose cash whilst abroad than at home as I've always been more security conscious whilst away, but that's just my opinion. I would change in the UK - you have to be careful about high commission charges in some of the exchange places abroad. Been caught out on that once!

If your Nationwide card comes through you can withdraw cash at an ATM without penalty.

JohnW


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Forgot to say Post Office are offering quite a good rate on Euros at the mo. You can order online and collect without charge if you wish.

By the way I have no connection with the Post Office  (we even had their car insurance last year because they gave £50 cashback)

JohnW


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Two other points that occur. My credit card company and bank like to be told that I am going abroad. They note this and don't then flag up a transaction from middle Europe as out of character and stop my card !

Most of us have a cash withdrawal limit on our cards. You might never go near this in UK but might want to in Europe - at least be aware of it so you know what you can get out in one go.

G


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Wilse, at xmas we changed money at the local Marks & Spencer as they offered the best rate . We usually take some cash and use it when either our bank card or credit card is not accepted or when the amount is less than thirty Euro. If cash runs low then we use a local ATM . Not yet had a problem in France but did in Spain with an unmanned fuel station.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Exchange rates*

Hi

The best rates on the net I can find are always with www.travelex.co.uk

I too hope your Nationwide debit card arrives, as this is ideal and will save you an arm and a leg in bank fees.

Russell


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

wilse, if you do go to Morocco the atm's in the large town and cities are plentiful, there was a post from Ray (desert detours) a few day's ago that the bank at the border is closing, but 20kms up the road is a supermarket with a atm. Do not change your money at the roundabout just before the border crossing it's only for the locals, you will get ripped off.



Bob


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

If your going to Morocco you will probably pop into gibraltar. The bureau de change at the airport terminal and indeed all the bureau in gib offer excellent rates with no commission. They have to or the locals wouldn't use them. The atm machines in the high street banks allow you to withdraw either UK sterling or gib notes. make sure you get there with your fuel tank as empty as possible, fuel is about 40% cheaper in gib at the moment.


----------



## bikers (Nov 26, 2006)

When it comes to hiding cash in the van, I always leave one or two fairly modest amounts "hidden" in obvious places e.g. glove compartment. My theory is that a thief will find them, be satisfied and go, without tearing the van to pieces looking for the other, really well hidden, cash.

What's a "fairly modest amount" ? Depends on how rich you are and how poor the theif is!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Two other points that occur. My credit card company and bank like to be told that I am going abroad. They note this and don't then flag up a transaction from middle Europe as out of character and stop my card !
> 
> G


Hi G,

Not so with the Nationwide. They told me recently that they no longer require customers to inform them of card use outside the UK.......as most customers only used them.............outside the UK. 8O

Jock.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

having lived and worked abroad i would recommend the following:-

1) Travellers cheques - if these get stolen they can be replaced in resort normally within 24 hours. Keep a note of the serial numbers in case they should get lost or stolen. You can get them in either sterling or euro. You will need to show your passport as proof of ID in order to cash them.

2) Sterling - take some but not huge amounts, you can look around in resort and you will probably find a good rate of exchange, i used to take some sterling and then change it as i needed it.

3) Credit cards - always take two, and keep them seperate, thereby if you should lose or have one stolen, or it gets frozen for some reason then you have a back up. 

I personally would say that travellers cheques are by far the safest method of transporting money, make sure you sign them as soon as you purchase them. Split them up and share them between you and store a few around the van, I think you can choose a variety of denominations such as £20, £50 or £100, thereby allowing you to cash whatever you need. It pays to have a good assortment as you may find yourself somewhere the exchange rate isn't as good so you only want to cash a smaller amount. Also as far as I'm aware there is no 'use by' date, so if you have any left over after you return from you holiday you can either keep them for future travels or cash them up back in the UK>

Should anything go wrong these are the easiest thing to get replaced wherever you may be, whereas replacing cash might rely on you needing a relative to transfer some over to you, and as for credit cards these are unlikely to be replaced until you return to the UK. 

Hope this helps, TravelBug


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
we haven't used travellers cheques for years - seem to remember it was a lot of hassle to queue up in a foreign bank to change them  

We use our Nationwide flexaccount and have had no problems drawing cash from ATM's in most European countries including Slovenia. We usually transfer a fair amount from our E-savings account just before we set off and occasionally do a topup via wifi if needed.

We occasionally use our credit card for some purchases.
We have just returned from a week in Tenerife (not in the motorhome  ) and no problems with paying by NW but had to show my passport sometimes and sign the receipt as well as entering the PIN. 

At the car hire desk a person turned up without his credit card and couldn't hire a car despite arranging it in the UK beforehand!

Also went for a boat trip and paid with NW card but it was automatically changed to sterling at a poor rate without us being given the option despite the receipt stating we had agreed to this (not)! so be careful and always pay in the local currency. The card chip machine should give you the option.

We share out the Euros between us and sometimes hide some and a spare card. What's the point of taking sterling abroad with the exchange rate getting worse by the day :? 

Steve


----------

